# Banded litter



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've posted some pictures. 
One of the litters at this moment is a banded tan litter.
Parents are Blue tan x Champagne tan banded.
(and again, English is not my best language, so if u want to correct something, go ahead! I really want to write in correct English :lol: )

The whole litter









Chocolate tan









Dove tan banded









Lilac tan banded









Chocolate tan banded and silver tan banded


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Aww, they're beautiful  I'm completely in love with the lilac baby!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What a lovely, healthy looking litter! My favourites are the choc tan and the lilac tan banded.  Which are the boys/girls?


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I dont know yet. In fact, I'm in South Africa at the moment. My boyfriend is looking for the animals at home, but his sexing isn't that good when the litter is that age. So I will tell you which are the boys/girls when they are four weeks old, then he can see the difference


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

And another litter, black and tan


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I really would love some fox's. play around with some colors idk. Actually i think there perfect the way they are lol.


----------

